# 2017 340i can I tune stage one Bootmod3 with all stock parts safely?



## Airbender (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello,
I am completely new to the BMW world and the world of mods and tunes. I recently purchased a 2017 340i and absolutely love it! YouTube quickly revealed the world of mods and tunes. Is it possible to run stage 1 with all stock parts? or is the charge pipe a necessary upgrade for the B58 engine?

Thanks!


----------

